# Definity contrast during Echocardiogram



## ellis3350 (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone has any info on using definity contrast during an echocardiogram 93306,93308 for professional side with a 26 modifier. I know 93352 is for a stress echo but I'm thinking 0439T may be appropriate to use when definity is being used for a TTE. I can't find any solid answers online and just wanted to see if anyone else knows.

Thanks,

Diana Ellis
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## cardione (Nov 29, 2018)

*definity*

The are no additional codes for the professional portion of the contrast when done with a 93306 or 93308.The 0439T myocardial contrast perfusion echocardiography is much more specialized.

Jasmin CCC, CRC, CCA


----------

